# ISO Technical Support



## Sprout (May 9, 2012)

Am I just blind? I can't find anywhere to get technical support with the site. Do I just pm an admin? I can't follow any links in the forums. I select the link and it brings me to a blank DC page, no matter what the link is for. I've been able to get around it most of the time by Googling the title of the link, but it doesn't always work that way and it's really starting to get annoying.


----------



## Katie H (May 9, 2012)

Sprout, go to the bottom of your page and find the tab that says "Contact Us."  You'll find what you need there.


----------



## Sprout (May 10, 2012)

Thank you!


----------

